# Homesteader Stallion Bumper pull trailer



## Charlie papa (6 mo ago)

I purchased a Homesteader Stallion trailer on April 4, 2021. I already had a 4 horse Bison with living quarters but was looking for something smaller to take horse to farrier and local day rides. I have used the trailer 7-8 times at the most it has 250 easy miles on it. In June 2022, I was trailering my retired police horse to a friends 5 miles from home for a trail ride. (The horse is 27 and has been trailered hundreds of times across PA with no issues) I heard a loud banging in trailer just before arriving at friends. When we opened the trailer, it was obvious the horse had fallen down and gotten back up. His face was cut and bleeding he also had cuts on his back and leg. Looking in the trailer we found the chest bar had broken. The “U” shaped aluminum piece that was welded inside the bar that connected it to side of trailer twisted and flew out letting bar fall and horse leaning on bar fall. I called Homesteader customer service they said I had to call dealership where I purchased trailer for warranty claim as Homesteader warranty department will not deal with customers only dealers. I called the dealer, explained issue and sent pictures. Long story short and several weeks later. Homesteader stated the part broke as it is intended to do when hauling a scared horse. They would not replace the $247.50 part. Bottom line I paid over $16,000 dollars for the trailer had it barely a year my horse was injured because of a fault part and they won’t warranty their product. The trailer dealer offered nothing either. Buyer Beware


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

"The part broke as it is intended to do when hauling a scared horse" sounds like something that a lawyer might be interested in. I'd be interested in anything you do to follow up on this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That sounds like a load of bull. I agree with contacting a lawyer.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't think an attorney will do you any good as there are no witnesses nor any way to say what happened.
As to them not standing behind it, word of mouth is your friend. Tell everyone!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Nothing should ever break in a horse trailer period, no matter what happens in a trailer. They should be sturdy and strong and SAFE!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

That’s what nightmares are made of😳😳

I’m not finding any bad reviews BUT you might consider reporting your incident, in detail including vet bills, photos, etc. to nhtsa.gov It seems they are interested in horse trailer safety issues, even though there aren’t any with the 2008 Homesteader on their web site










2008 HOMESTEADER HORSE TRAILER | NHTSA







www.nhtsa.gov


----------



## Charlie papa (6 mo ago)

Thank you. I am not interested in calling attorneys I just wanted to let other horse people know of my experience and hope no other horses are injured.


----------



## Charlie papa (6 mo ago)

I will send my information to NHTSA thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

My Salty Pony said:


> Nothing should ever break in a horse trailer period, no matter what happens in a trailer. They should be sturdy and strong and SAFE!!! TV


I'd have to disagree to an extent. Some things need to function like a breakaway halter. In some situations its the part or your horse


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

dustyk said:


> I'd have to disagree to an extent. Some things need to function like a breakaway halter. In some situations its the part or your horse


And I have to disagree with you @dustyk, trailers should be a safe place for your horse/horses, nothing should ever give/break off inside a trailer to leave a broken bar to impale/cut any body part of the horse. A trailer should be sturdy/strong to beable to haul safely in with no harm to any animal.
So tell me what part of a trailer should function like a break away halter to make a horse safe? I have a 4 horse slant load Feather-Lite and never ever had a part break even when hauling a goofy horse.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Ever have one get down and come up under the divider? I have, if the piece that holds the pin hadn't broken the horse would have.


----------

